# The lightning blew up my telly!!!



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2009)

Grrr! It's under guarantee, but it means I won't get it fixed or replaced until after Christmas. Tried changing fuse, but it's dead. Have had to resort to my old telly which I replaced because the picture keeps going off. Thankfully, other equipment - dvd and video - still working.


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2009)

shocking news Northe what a bolt out the blue, hope you didnt plan on watching much , i cant believe you have thunder ,


----------



## Minster (Dec 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Grrr! It's under guarantee, but it means I won't get it fixed or replaced until after Christmas. Tried changing fuse, but it's dead. Have had to resort to my old telly which I replaced because the picture keeps going off. Thankfully, other equipment - dvd and video - still working.



did you not have a surge protected plug socket?


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Grrr! It's under guarantee, but it means I won't get it fixed or replaced until after Christmas. Tried changing fuse, but it's dead. Have had to resort to my old telly which I replaced because the picture keeps going off. Thankfully, other equipment - dvd and video - still working.


 
I might just suggest when you take it in to be repaired you keep quiet about the lightening as the cause of damage...

Lightening damage is sometimes an area the manufacturer will duck out of passing the blame ultimately to an act of God. It's an interesting area if it's the electricity supply company or the manufacturer at fault - they will try and claim you should have fitted surge protection. But a surge protected plug or extension block won't protect you realistically from tens of thousands of volts. Except in it might take out fewer components in the actual appliance and a lot earlier in the power supply - as such less risk to the main boards etc.

Just what you need before Christmas. Can you remember what was on TV last year or the year before? If so, you should be ok as it hardly changes


----------



## am64 (Dec 23, 2009)

we had a mega thunder clap aswell...well strange as it is sleeting heavily here...


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 23, 2009)

Well at least you caught all D) of ola on SCD before it blew ain't the telly on the tinterwebben too these days?


----------



## HelenP (Dec 23, 2009)

Awww, poor Northerner.  I was babysitting, and the bloomin great dog kept barking at the lightning, so every time, there was a sequence of FLASH!!  WOOFWOOFWOOF!!  BAAAAAAAANG!!  Was quite funny really !! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 23, 2009)

gosh been lucky had no lightening just rain rain rain


----------



## Einstein (Dec 23, 2009)

What channel and day is Kate Bush day this weekend


----------



## Einstein (Dec 24, 2009)

*A serious comment..*

As you're going to be using an old TV that you retired last year, do you have sky or cable with the hard disk recording decoder?

If so, you could record the programmes you want to watch, then if your TV packs up, at least you have the Morecombe and Wise Christmas special from 1973 on your smart system for watching later on your flash widescreen set.

Should you not have one of these boxes, best find somewhere that sells VHS tapes - can you still buy them?


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Dec 24, 2009)

Not sure if it will protect from lightning strikes, but we have spacial plugs on a major electricals to protect them from all kinds of things.

Hope lack of a decent telly doesn't spoil your Christmas viewing, and you always have all of us here...


----------



## Copepod (Dec 24, 2009)

My reaction when in a house during lightning is to unplug TV and telephone. That's why battery operated radios & mobile phones are so useful. I also don't use the computer.

However, hope Northerner has some entertainment over Christmas. Some of my best Christmases have been overseas (Jordan, Australia, Costa Rica, New Zealand, France, South Georgia), with no TV, sometimes my lack of language skills interferred!) sometimes no radio either, but always good company and new experiences. Cooking / food preparation / eating seemed to occupy us quite well! Still in touch with many of those with whom I've shared Christmases, including Burmese and Arab big brothers who've stayed with us.


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 24, 2009)

For the 'thrills' of Christmas viewing, might I recommend BBC Iplayer?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> For the 'thrills' of Christmas viewing, might I recommend BBC Iplayer?



Thanks Becky, I'm getting by with my old telly, but it's very frustrating when the picture cuts out - it usually only lasts a few seconds, but most annoying!


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm thrilled - the recent RSC Hamlet is on BBC2 on Boxing Day! Hurrah! I tried to get tickets, but failed miserably, so at least I'll get to see it


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, I used the word thrilled in two posts in one thread there. First one was sarcastic, but the second one was actually serious!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I finally got round to sorting out my broken telly. First I rang John Lewis who took ten minutes to tell me to ring the manufacturer, as it was still under their guarantee. So I rang them, they asked a couple of questions (like, is it switched on and is the socket working) and told me there was nothing they could do and to ring JL back. So, I rang JL back and then spent a further half hour on a very noisy phone trying to make out what they were saying and listening to 'on hold' muzak. 

Firstly they told me the model I have doesn't exist anymore<<<<on hold>>>>, then that they didn't have the replacement model in stock until the end of the month. I said that was too long, what else could be done <<<on hold>>>, they said I could pay ?70 extra for the next model up which has a built-in dvd. I said I have a dvd, no thanks, do they have a similar TV in stock? <<<on hold>>>, FINALLY they came up with a similar tv, ?10 cheaper. Now all I have to do is wait in all day Friday for them to collect the broken one and then wait in all day Monday for the new one to be delivered.

Moral: if there's a storm, unplug your telly, even if it's on circuit-breaking fuse box and surge protector...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, but as a man from the other side [of the Pennines] surely the ?10 refund is worth the wait


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Yes, but as a man from the other side [of the Pennines] surely the ?10 refund is worth the wait



It is actually - the telly is better than my old one as the tech has moved on, plus ?10!

....hold on, what exactly are you implying about Yorkshiremen?


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It is actually - the telly is better than my old one as the tech has moved on, plus ?10!
> 
> ....hold on, what exactly are you implying about Yorkshiremen?



my mother from lancashire was telling me she when out cycling as a teenager they never went over the 'Border' they would turn round and come back!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> my mother from lancashire was telling me she when out cycling as a teenager they never went over the 'Border' they would turn round and come back!



A lot of my relatives are from Todmorden, which has oscillated between the two counties for ages, so I was often over the border there with the funny-sounding folk!


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> A lot of my relatives are from Todmorden, which has oscillated between the two counties for ages, so I was often over the border there with the funny-sounding folk!



havent been for years but mum has to go and visit pendle hill at least 2x year apparently there was a programe on ITV i-player called countrywise..that featured the lancashire/yorkshire 'relationship'


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> havent been for years but mum has to go and visit pendle hill at least 2x year apparently there was a programe on ITV i-player called countrywise..that featured the lancashire/yorkshire 'relationship'



They're fellow Northerners, just slightly less fortunate ot have been born on the wet side of the Pennines and with a coast of crap beaches! (cf. Blackpool - Scarborough)


----------



## am64 (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> They're fellow Northerners, just slightly less fortunate ot have been born on the wet side of the Pennines and with a coast of crap beaches! (cf. Blackpool - Scarborough)



oooooh now watch it northe eistein might be reading....it will be puddings at dawn !
blackpool is lovely?!?  scarborough very cold and has that dredful hotel on the cliffs now robinhoods bay is great and witby...i'm not taking sides here at all


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> oooooh now watch it northe eistein might be reading....it will be puddings at dawn !
> blackpool is lovely?!? scarborough very cold and has that dredful hotel on the cliffs now robinhoods bay is great and witby...i'm not taking sides here at all


 
I come from the proper north, only grew up in England


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It is actually - the telly is better than my old one as the tech has moved on, plus ?10!
> 
> ....hold on, what exactly are you implying about Yorkshiremen?


 
Various things, but I'd prefer to tell you to your face


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Various things, but I'd prefer to tell you to your face



Just how protective IS Bruce?,,,,,,


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Just how protective IS Bruce?,,,,,,


 
Depends on his mood, most of the time he'd probably side with you for a laugh!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Depends on his mood, most of the time he'd probably side with you for a laugh!



Phew! That's my kind of dog!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Phew! That's my kind of dog!


 
Hmmmph... just my luck


----------



## Northerner (Jan 6, 2010)

Einstein said:


> Hmmmph... just my luck



Loyalty, eh?


----------



## Einstein (Jan 6, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Loyalty, eh?


 
Yup, his tail wags longer for everyone else than for me. UNLESS I'm giving him a bone!

Shallow I think is a better description.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

*My replacement telly no longer works!*

Grrr!!! The replacement I got back in January after my telly blew up last Christmas no longer works! I've rung up customer services and the only thing I can do is take it into town to get it repaired - they won't send out an engineer for anything less than 26" tv  Pain in the behind!


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Grrr!!! The replacement I got back in January after my telly blew up last Christmas no longer works! I've rung up customer services and the only thing I can do is take it into town to get it repaired - they won't send out an engineer for anything less than 26" tv  Pain in the behind!



is it not under guarentee?, i did just ask in the island thread is it your john lewis one lol


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree with Steff.

Even if it's within 1 day of the 12 months, they would have to repair, replace or refund as I understand the sales of goods act.

As long as there's reasonable wear and tear and it's not damaged.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, it's under guarantee but John Lewis won't send out an engineer to repair it because it's under 26" screen, so I have to take it to the store in town  Not impressed! At least it's an LCD telly, so just about portable - good job I kept the box!


----------



## Steff (Nov 24, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, it's under guarantee but John Lewis won't send out an engineer to repair it because it's under 26" screen, so I have to take it to the store in town  Not impressed! At least it's an LCD telly, so just about portable - good job I kept the box!



Grr yeah i always keep the boxes for 12 month always pays to incase  what has happened to you happens to me.Weird policy they have there about not sending an engineer out unless its over 26" or more..Wonder if when i go into a john lewis store and say sorry i will only me paying in ?1 coins today because the sun is shining i will get very far .Do you know if it will cost ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Grr yeah i always keep the boxes for 12 month always pays to incase  what has happened to you happens to me.Weird policy they have there about not sending an engineer out unless its over 26" or more..Wonder if when i go into a john lewis store and say sorry i will only me paying in ?1 coins today because the sun is shining i will get very far .Do you know if it will cost ?



Just taken it in. No charge but it may take up to 28 days to repair!  Stupid thing is, if it was broken they'd have replaced it there and then, but as it's repairable I have to wait. I did ask for a replacement but the guarantee is repair and return. They must thin everyone has spare tellies knocking around. Well, I have a spare - my 1976 b&w portable. Funny how that is still working after 34 years but I've got through two 'modern' ones in less than 12 months!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 24, 2010)

I know what you mean Northe, I was given a little black and white by a friend of my dad when I moved into my first flat. It still works over 30 years later, as does the colour one the same friend gave me a year or so after, it's nearly 30 years old too. But the whizzy all singing, all dancing one I bought when I moved home just over a year ago has been replaced twice!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I know what you mean Northe, I was given a little black and white by a friend of my dad when I moved into my first flat. It still works over 30 years later, as does the colour one the same friend gave me a year or so after, it's nearly 30 years old too. But the whizzy all singing, all dancing one I bought when I moved home just over a year ago has been replaced twice!



You just can't get the quality these days! My previous CRT telly only lasted 5 years, whereas the one before that was 30 years old - the buttons all wore out on that one though, so you couldn't change channels (no remote!)


----------



## Robster65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well done for getting it sorted Northe.   They're only obliged to repair, which can be a pain. It would probably cost them less to replace in many instances.

My nokia went wrong after a few months, so I contacted them and they collect and return within a week, which is excellent, but failed to find the recurring fault, so after 2 repairs, I asked them for a replacement. They instructed me to return for repair, which I refused and after many emails and a couple of phone calls, they sent me a new one as a 'gesture of goodwill'. It must ahve cost them at least ?100 to mess about. The phone cost me ?25. 

I suspect the components are designed to last exactly 367 (to cover leap years) days but some don't quite make it. 

Rob


----------



## bev (Nov 24, 2010)

I hope you get it back before christmas.Bev


----------



## Flutterby (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh poor you, it's a lesson to us all never to buy a TV around Christmas time as it will reach the end of it's guarantee and self destruct just when there MIGHT be something decent on!  Hope you don't wait too long for it to be repaired.x


----------



## tracey w (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Northe, always seems to be something going wrong with tecchnical stuff i find. if its not telly its washing maching, kettle or car!

I bought a philips (dont, I know they are good for lightbulbs as a tv saleperson told me later ), LCD telly when they first came out, cost 1K 

Stopped working 13 months in and guarantee was 12 months, got it looked at and it was good for the scrapheap


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2010)

Flutterby said:


> Oh poor you, it's a lesson to us all never to buy a TV around Christmas time as it will reach the end of it's guarantee and self destruct just when there MIGHT be something decent on!  Hope you don't wait too long for it to be repaired.x



It was last year that my telly blew up - this is the replacement that arrived (eventually) in January! If they do take the full 28 days to fix it, it will be nip and tuck whether I get to see any telly this year! I miss my Morecombe and Wise!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2010)

Just had a phone call to say my telly has been fixed. Think I'll wait until tomorrow to collect it though as there is still so much snow/ice around locally and I don't want to go and drop it on the way home!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Hurrah, got my telly back! Let's hope it lasts longer than a year this time. The note says that they have had to replace the power supply board, which sounds pretty fundamental.

Managed to 'add value' to my visit into town by taking in my big bag of loose change and getting it changed into something more portable (and less embarrassing to spend!) by feeding it into Asda's machine - nearly ?20! 

Stocked up on peanuts and toothbrushes at ASDA - they have cheap toothbrushes 2 for 10p which makes them sound as though they'll be rubbish, but in fact they are just as good as the onew I've bought in the past for ?2-3! Also managed to get some screw-in light bulbs 3 for ?1 which they don't sell in my local shops (all bayonet).

So, mission accomplished and I can now watch Strictly in glorious full colour tonight (all being well!)


----------



## Steff (Dec 4, 2010)

Good news just in time for tonights delights.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Good news just in time for tonights delights.



It's weird seeing stuff in colour again!  Of course, when I was little the whole world was in black and white except for America


----------



## Flutterby (Dec 4, 2010)

[QUOTE Stocked up on peanuts and toothbrushes at ASDA - they have cheap toothbrushes 2 for 10p which makes them sound as though they'll be rubbish, but in fact they are just as good as the onew I've bought in the past for ?2-3! Also managed to get some screw-in light bulbs 3 for ?1 which they don't sell in my local shops (all bayonet).
[/QUOTE]

Haha Northy, Paul just said "he makes me look like a spendthrift"  He wishes we had an Asda - he'd be there!!

Glad you got the telly back.


----------



## am64 (Dec 4, 2010)

omg ..i remember this thread from last year !!!  glad you seem to have got it sorted ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> omg ..i remember this thread from last year !!!  glad you seem to have got it sorted ...



So do/am I!


----------



## KateR (Dec 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> So, mission accomplished and I can now watch Strictly in glorious full colour tonight (all being well!)



Did Ann look any better in colour??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2010)

KateR said:


> Did Ann look any better in colour??



Erm, what I will say is that Natalie looked glorious in Orange!


----------

